# [Q] Dual Gmail accounts, N7 pre-assigned to one account, $25 store credit



## NookMonkey (May 29, 2012)

Here is my situation. I checked the box on Google Play Store's order to pre-link the device to my main Gmail ID (mainID). After ordering I remembered that I had set up another Gmail account for all of my app purchases (appID) -- which I share with my wife so that we do not have to buy apps multiple times and so that she doesn't get my email.

I want to get the $25 Play Store credit on my appID, not my mainID (even though I checked the box for pre-linking at point of order).

How should I go about getting the store credit on my appID account when I first access the N7? Is it possible?

I will have the N7 tomorrow and want to know the best way to proceed before it shows up. I am knowledgeable enough to follow root and flash instructions.

Should I root and flash original stock to disconnect the potential N7 connection to my mainID? Will this have an effect? Or can I simply override the mainID account initially and use my appID first (thus hopefully getting the $25 play credit on that account) then enter my mainID later?

Again, I (stupidly) linked the device to my mainID and want the $25 store credit to be available to my appID.

Thoughts, ideas?

TIA!


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Call/email/chat Google support and tell them you want your $25 Play Store credit, magazines, and movie attached to a different gmail address?

That's the first thing I would do instead of posting a thread on Rootzwiki.


----------



## frenetic (Nov 30, 2011)

If it is already linked, they won't move it.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I plan on doing the same thing except I decided on note linking it to my Google account upon checkout. I might actually make up a GMail account for it right now.


----------



## scoopman (Dec 29, 2011)

I got an N7 at Google IO. Here is how the $25 credit appeared to work for me, but of course YMMV with the retail units.

I signed in with one google account on the N7 and got $25. I did a factory reset after unlocking the bootloader and rooting, and I used another Google account to sign in that time, and I got another $25.


----------

